# What's for Dinner?



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2014)

At my house, Hoppin' John (no it's not New Years, but we have leftover ham)

*Hoppin' John*

*Ingredients*



2 tsp EVOO
1 large onion
6 oz chopped ham
2 cloves minced garlic
2 cans veggie broth or 1 box
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 c long grain rice
2 15oz cans blackeyed peas (2 cups)
1 can 14.5oz diced tomatoes
*Preparation*



Heat oil on medium. Add chopped onion, cook 2 minutes. Add ham and garlic. Cook, stirring for 1 minute.
Add broth, raise heat to high. Add 1/2 c water. Stir in Worcestershire sauce, pepper and basil. Bring to a boil
Add rice, stir and reduce heat to low. Cover and simmer till rice is tender, about 20 minutes.
While rice cooks, drain and rinse blackeyed peas; set aside.
When rice is done, add peas and tomatoes with juice. Cook, stirring till thoroughly mixed.
Serve


----------



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pops is looking for things without rice/pasta.  How's this?

*Thyme Garlic Chicken*

*Ingredients*



3 - 4 boneless chicken breast halves
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 teaspoons dried thyme, crushed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup orange juice
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
*
Preparation*



Remove and discard skin from chicken. Sprinkle chicken with garlic, thyme, and salt. Place chicken in 3 1/2- or 4-quart slow cooker. Pour orange juice and vinegar over chicken.
Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 6 to 7 hours or on high-heat setting for 3 to 3-1/2 hours. Remove chicken from slow cooker; cover and keep warm. Discard cooking juices.

We usually have this with a veggie.  It's very, very tasty.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 14, 2014)

Oven roasted spiced apple and sake chicken. 


What you need:
1. 1/2 cup pure applesauce
2. 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon 
3.1/4 cup of Gekkigan Sake
4. One large apple
5. A small chicken
6. butter

Preparation:

preheat oven at 425.
Remove chicken innards and set aside.  Lay chicken in a crock or roaster breast up.  Slather with butter. Dust with salt and pepper. Mix the cinnamon, sake, and spices together and slather over chicken. 

Half the apple and place one half within the chicken facing up.  Slice the rest of the apple into pieces and place along the chicken breast.   Cook for an hour, or until the inner thy juices run clear. 

Serve with steamed carrots and mashed potatoes.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yum, I'll have to try that.  My kids love fruity meaty things.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to try it with orange and green tea.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

I can barely cook Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Ari (Apr 15, 2014)

Cooking with sake!  What's Kraft Dinner?

In my kitchen there is:
1. half a bag of rolled oats
2. dried chickpeas
3. a packet of those awful biscuits that look like they've got dead flies in them but it's actually fig and sultana
4. five flavour sachets from instant noodle packets
5. a large variety of tea

What's for dinner? That is a very good question.

I hope the House Cow has enough money for sushi...


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread is only making me sad. I used to make so many things just a few years ago. But now dinner has to cater to different parties who are on different diets and can/can't or will/won't eat various things - and every week there's some change in that. I was trying to think how many meals that the people in this house will all eat without complaint, and I only came up with three or four things. You can add two more meals onto that for nights when not all parties are present. That's really depressing. I want to make good food like I used to :cry:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 15, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> This thread is only making me sad. I used to make so many things just a few years ago. But now dinner has to cater to different parties who are on different diets and can/can't or will/won't eat various things - and every week there's some change in that. I was trying to think how many meals that the people in this house will all eat without complaint, and I only came up with three or four things. You can add two more meals onto that for nights when not all parties are present. That's really depressing. I want to make good food like I used to :cry:



Might sound a little selfish, but I would make the things I like and let them fend for themselves. You shouldn't be expected to sacrifice good food for the sake of random diet ideas.

If they want food made to fit their individual diets, tell them to learn to cook. 

I say this putting heavy consideration on the statement....



> But now dinner has to cater to different parties who are on different  diets and can/can't or will/won't eat various things - and every week  there's some change in that.



That tells me that they aren't really being all that serious in the diets in the first place. Diets don't work if you don't tick to them. Changing things every week (or even every few weeks in case you were exaggerating) does nothing useful. In fact, it completely confuses the body which is never a good thing to do.

So if there are things they can't eat, that's may be one thing. Something they just WON'T eat??? Time to cook their own food


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> So if there are things they can't eat, that's may be one thing. Something they just WON'T eat??? Time to cook their own food


I'm with Bowman on this  When my kids were living at home they ate what I served up or went hungry. Come on Pops don't make a rod for your own back. 

So what's on the menu tonight?

Here's a quick and easy option
My daughter introduced me to endive recently, and much to my surprise it was delicious! Plus it has good anti-inflammatory properties.
*


Endive Salad

Ingredients*
Endive
Lean bacon lardons
Hard boiled eggs
Chives
marjoram
Black pepper
*Method*
Slice endive, wash and dry. Add to salad bowl. Cut hardboiled eggs into quarters and arrange around the edge of the bowl. Fry lardons until crispy and add to the centre of the salad. Sprinkle black pepper, chopped chives and marjoram and sprinkle over the top of the salad.
Enjoy!


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 15, 2014)

The diets don't change, what I meant was that things keep coming out of the wood work. All of a sudden one of us doesn't like the texture of chicken thigh and won't eat it all and there's a new boyfriend on the scene who doesn't like a few recipes and he's here every other night to complain. And then there's my own aversions. My list of staples has dwindled so far that we've been eating steak so often that I can barely stomach the idea anymore.

I'd be willing to tell them to stop being little children and cook for themselves but no one would win if I did that.



			
				PiP; said:
			
		

> I'm with Bowman on this  When my kids were living at home they ate what I served up or went hungry.



The heart breaking part is they aren't even my children. Though they might still be children... it's hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Pops, sounds like you're having a difficult time.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 15, 2014)

*sniffle sniffle*

What I really want to make is a lamb tagine and serve it with flat breads made on the flames of my bbq, but that'd go down like an apt metaphor about burning buildings collapsing.

A FEW HOURS LATER

Alright, you guys have inspired a rebellion. Tonight we're having... apricot lamb tagine and bbq flat bread!


----------



## Schrody (Apr 15, 2014)

You go, pops! Cook what you love, and make yourself happy!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you don't have a pizza stone, invest in one. They're a blast. Also, there are ice cream makers! And they're cheap. Made some Salted Caramel Ice Cream. Super simple. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2014)

Bishopette and I had lo mien and general tso's chicken last night.

I mean, we didn't cook it, but still!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 15, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Bishopette and I had lo mien and general tso's chicken last night.
> 
> I mean, we didn't cook it, but still!



Cheater! LOL


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 15, 2014)

Tonight will be a chickeny soupy/stewy thing in the Institute household, since we are out of chicken broth for our other cooking endeavors. This afternoon InstituteWoman and I will throw a bunch of chicken and some onions and celery and carrots and garlic and peppercorns in a gee-normous pot of water and simmer for a few hours. Then we will pull out the chicken pieces to cool and strain the broth. A little bit of the broth will be used for dinner (the cooked chicken + the fresh broth + garlic + ginger + onions + a mix of veggies + rice = chicken & rice soup), and then the rest of the broth will get frozen for later use. It is darn easy if you have the time, and the broth you make is better than any you can buy.

Pro tip: If you try this at home, you will need a huge bowl or pot to strain the broth into. If you stick the resulting very hot vat of liquid in your refrigerator, bad things are apt to happen unless you have a majorly heavy duty cooling device in your kitchen. The way to cool the hot vat of broth down quickly is to stick it in a sink filled with ice water, and then keep adding ice until the vat has chilled well.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 15, 2014)

We had a lentil stew today. Since my bf is vegetarian, I need to make up recipes on a daily basis, but we have a "base" of recipes we love, and which I'll hopefully publish one day in a veggie cookbook. You wouldn't believe how many dishes you can make without meat and it's still delicious! It's not a propaganda, just sayin' 

So, pops, how did you dinner end? Successfully, I hope


----------



## aj47 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Split Pea Soup*

*Ingredients*



1 lb split peas, green or yellow (Yellow taste better)
1/2 onion, diced
1 potato, peeled & diced
1 c diced carrot or other carrot pieces
4 c veggie broth
1 c water
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 lb bacon
*Preparation*

Use a 4-qt slow cooker. Put peas, veggies, water, broth, seasoning in crock. Add most of the bacon, reserving 1 slice/person.
Cook on low 8-10 hours or high 4-6.
Remove bacon and discard. Take the stick blender and puree. Cook reserved bacon and crumble over soup.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm the "picky" eater when it comes to meat in our house.  I don't like pork.  I won't eat bacon and sausage only rarely makes the cut and that's only because it's so heavily spiced and processed.

I also don't care much for fish, shellfish, or shrimp.  We're landlocked and even if it's flown in fresh it smells ify to me.  I have a fairly keen sense of smell and I get very picky over the way food smells sometimes.

I don't care for mushrooms.  It's the texture, not the flavor.  Also, I just can't eat jell-o.

Otherwise I eat pretty much any fruit or vegetable and only get picky about yogurt flavors and cheeses.

Oh, and I gave up soda (except the few drinks I steal from Fella's glass here and there) over a year ago.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2014)

Tonight, Bishopette and I are making Fajitas! Pretty simple:

Take some chicken, cut it up and brown it lightly in a pan. Then throw on some of the fajita seasoning you bought at Walmart, turning the heat down to medium-low. Then, watch your wife cut up vegetables (onions, peppers) because she does NOT trust you with her VERY expensive knives except when she needs you to sharpen them because she doesn't know how, even though you've only cut yourself with them ONE time. Then, add the vegetables to the pan and serve on tortillas, top with cheese. 

Yum.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> We had a lentil stew today. Since my bf is vegetarian, I need to make up recipes on a daily basis, but we have a "base" of recipes we love, and which I'll hopefully publish one day in a veggie cookbook. You wouldn't believe how many dishes you can make without meat and it's still delicious! It's not a propaganda, just sayin'
> 
> So, pops, how did you dinner end? Successfully, I hope



It went okay. The main tastes good and no one could deny that, but there wasn't anything to go with it for the bread-averse and they had to *gasp* sort out side dishes of their own!



Bishop said:


> Tonight, Bishopette and I are making Fajitas! Pretty simple:
> 
> Take some chicken, cut it up and brown it lightly in a pan. Then throw on some of the fajita seasoning you bought at Walmart, turning the heat down to medium-low. Then, watch your wife cut up vegetables (onions, peppers) because she does NOT trust you with her VERY expensive knives except when she needs you to sharpen them because she doesn't know how, even though you've only cut yourself with them ONE time. Then, add the vegetables to the pan and serve on tortillas, top with cheese.
> 
> Yum.



Sounds like how I make burritos. Also, I won't let other people touch my very expensive knives. 

a) it's terrifying watching them holding the knife wrong and holding whatever they're cutting wrong so that even a slight slip results in the loss of a finger
b) they do things like use them on glass chopping boards and get all huffy when I try to explain why they can't do that


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Also, I won't let other people touch my very expensive knives.
> 
> a) it's terrifying watching them holding the knife wrong and holding whatever they're cutting wrong so that even a slight slip results in the loss of a finger
> b) they do things like use them on glass chopping boards and get all huffy when I try to explain why they can't do that




That part of my tale was exaggerated, but it is a common joke in the Bishop abode. She's definitely the resident cook between the two of us, but I do know my way around cutlery.


----------



## egpenny (Apr 15, 2014)

Pops;  I'm with the others that said cook what you want.  I'm a picky eater, too, but I have never expected people to cook according to want I like.  
My mom told me ages ago, "Eat what's served, or go make yourself a sandwich."  worked for me.
Unless they are paying you to cook, or have serious food allergies, cook what you want.  Tough love , baby!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 15, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> It went okay. The main tastes good and no one could deny that, but there wasn't anything to go with it for the bread-averse and they had to *gasp* sort out side dishes of their own!



OMG THE HORROR!!!!

Good to see that you took a stand tonight pops.  That pic you posted of the meal looked absolutely delicious.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Apr 15, 2014)

danielstj said:


> I can barely cook Kraft Dinner.



Hahahah!



Anyway, yesterday I made _Tinola. _It's a classic Philipino dish.

I think Americans would much rather have _Adobo _than Tinola, so I may as well learn how to cook Adobo too.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 15, 2014)

20 pierce Mc nuggets and a large Coke. I am living large.


----------



## kilroy214 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tonight was spaghetti ala Ragu. Tomorrow I'm making chicken wanton tacos and mexican rice.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 15, 2014)

I made Massaman Curry tonight. Do you have any idea how difficult it is to find Lemongrass in Suburban Connecticut? Difficult.

Tomorrow night I'm making a Chicken Cordon Bleu rollup with blueberry ginger sauce and some mashed sweet potatoes with honey and sea salt. So pumped.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 15, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> I made Massaman Curry tonight. Do you have any idea how difficult it is to find Lemongrass in Suburban Connecticut? Difficult.
> 
> Tomorrow night I'm making a Chicken Cordon Bleu rollup with blueberry ginger sauce and some mashed sweet potatoes with honey and sea salt. So pumped.



I think I need to join you for dinner! Seriously, that sounds like you are training for a competitive cooking show. Mmmmmmmm . . . blueberry ginger sauce . . .


----------



## Riptide (Apr 15, 2014)

If I knew what I was having I wouldn't be so darn hungry right now... at EIGHT O'CLOCK. Parents be slacking, I tell you


----------



## Schrody (Apr 16, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> It went okay. The main tastes good and no one could deny that, but there wasn't anything to go with it for the bread-averse and they had to *gasp* sort out side dishes of their own!



Oh no, that's monstrous! How could you do that to them? :mrgreen: I'm glad everything went well. The most important part is that YOU enjoyed! :applause: 



bookmasta said:


> 20 pierce Mc nuggets and a large Coke. I am living large.



You're living every teenager's dream. Fatty :mrgreen:

As for me, for lunch I'll probably make falafel, mashed potato, some salad, and a yogurt based sauce.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Oven Fry Chicken ( from my friend Tiphani )*

*INGREDIENTS*



1/2 cup crushed corn flakes
2 tsp ap flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp onion powder
chicken parts
*PREPARATION*



Preheat oven to 400
Put all ingredients except chicken in bag or in dish.
If you keep the skin on, rinse then bread; without skin, rub with mayo then bread.
Bake on foil lined baking sheet 45 minutes.


----------



## garza (Apr 16, 2014)

*basic slow-cook black beans* *and rice*

This is my dinner three or four nights a week.

one cup black beans, washed and sorted
three cups water
one medium yellow onion, finely chopped
one fresh fully ripened habanero pepper, finely chopped
two large cloves of garlic, finely chopped
one tablespoon brown sugar
one tablespoon vnegar
one teaspoon salt
1/4 cup olive oil

Soak the beans overnight. Drain, rinse, and pour into the slow cooker with the water.

Keep watch, and after the beans have absorbed a good bit of water, boil more water in a kettle and add to the slow cooker. Except for adding hot water as needed, do not remove the lid of the slow cooker until they appear done, then lift the lid far enough to insert a fork to get a sample.

When the beans are nearly done, heat the oil in a fry pan. Cast iron preferred. Add the onion, pepper, and garlic. Fry with stirring until the onion is clear, then add to the slow cooker along with the sugar, vinegar, and salt. Stir well, replace the lid, and allow to cook for about another half hour.

As the beans finish, start cooking a half cup, dry measure, brown or white rice. If you use brown rice you need to start it cooking earlier.

Serve with a cold Belikin beer.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 17, 2014)

I made my mean meatloaf last night


----------



## aj47 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Honey Curried Chicken*

*Ingredients*

3-3.5 lbschicken pieces1/2 stickbutter1/4 choney1 Tbspmustard of whatever type1 tspcurry powder1 tspsalt
Preheat oven to 350.
Melt the butter in the oven in a baking pan and add the honey, mustard, curry powder and salt, mix well.
Add the chicken pieces to the pan and coat on all sides. Place skin side down in ANOTHER 13"x9" baking pan.
Bake uncovered for 30 minutes. Turn over and bake another 20-30 minutes, basting occasionally.
Serve with rice or noodles.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 20, 2014)

mmmm still savoring but mostly the thought. JB cooked for me two nights in a row! ok, what has he done, what is he up to? :wink:
Homemade pizza bread Friday night, last evening though, wow, he invited me on a play date earlier in the week.  He had found a picture of a nummy burger 
and made it his style with beef tenderloin, done to perfection! OMGosh so good. It came on toasted 7 grain bakery bread with bacon (shameless) 
and tomato basil feta cheese. He bought a great Pinot Noir to go with and purple tulips too. Drinking wine, watching him cook, asking me for advice,
dancing with the frig door, I could do that endlessly. Play dates are fun! :joyous:


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2014)

I have been enjoying apples lately.  I baked an apple pie about two weeks ago and I can't seem to stop eating them.

One of my favorite ways to eat apples is with cheese.   I like a sharp or spicy cheese with my apples.

Because it's getting warm here I mostly want to snack instead of "eat," if you know what I mean.

I'd like an evening of fresh fruit and veggies with cheese and crackers.  Maybe a nice wine and some olives.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 22, 2014)

To be honest, a Salisbury steak TV dinner. Am eating right now as I write.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 22, 2014)

Tonight, Bishopette and I worked on preparing our house for a guest who will be staying this weekend (to my disdain). So, I shame-ate a whole Jack's frozen pizza.

Was delicious. I overcook them to get it extra crispy.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

We had dry rub pork chops last night -- spray a pyrex pan with cooking spray, rub pork chops with seasoning, bake at 375 for 22 minutes. 

Tonight it's corned beef and colcannon.  Recipes when I get around to it (probably soon--I can't sleep).


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Corned Beef with Horseradish Sour Cream*

*INGREDIENTS*



1 large sweet onion -- possibly red if no 1015s are around
3 to 3-1/2 lb corned beef brisket
crushed red pepper
1 c chicken broth
1 Tbsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 c sour cream
1 Tbsp creamy horseradish
*PREPARATION*



Slice onion and place in 5-6 qt slow cooker
Rinse beef well, trim off any fat, and place on onion in slow cooker. Discard seasoning packet.
Combine broth and Worcestershire, pour over corned beef.
Cover, cook on LOW 8-9 hours.
Remove beef and onion using slotted spoon.
Cut beef across grain into slices
In small bowl, combine horseradish and sour cream. Serve with beef.

We tend not to eat the sour cream so I may not waste my time making it.  This makes a good corned beef. In Texas, we have 1015 onions, which are similar to Vidalia onions but local. The idea is to not use too strong of an onion.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Colcannon*

*INGREDIENTS*



2 to 2-1/2 lbs russet potatoes, peeled and chunked
salt
1 stick unsalted butter
3 cups loosely packed chopped kale or other green
3 green onions, minced (about 1/2 c)
1 c cream
*PREPARATION*



Put the potatoes in a medium pot and cover with cold water by at least an inch. Add 2 Tbsp salt and bring to a boil.
Boil 15-20 minutes, till fork-tender, drain in colander.
Melt 3/4 stick butter in pot over medium heat.
Add the greens and cook till wilted, 3-4 minutes.
Add the onions and cook 1 minute.
Pour in cream, mix well. Add potatoes.
Mash with masher or fork, mixing potatoes with greens.
Salt to taste and serve with additional butter.

This will be my first time making this: we received some kale from a produce co-op and I've never cooked with it before.  I think this will go well with the corned beef.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 23, 2014)

Pizza and salad tonight! One of those rare occasions where the "I can't eat bread" party wasn't here at all, and if you make the base thin and don't use a mountain of cheese then it actually works out to be no different from a 'healthier' option.

One day my tomato plants will grow big enough to supply me with tomatoes sufficient to make home made pizza sauce.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2014)

> To be honest, a Salisbury steak TV dinner. Am eating right now as I write.


You poor dear (my god, they still sell those things...) Possibly they have improved since my day. That sort of eating is what drove me to cooking.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 23, 2014)

Last night stuffed some chickie breast with the leftovers from when JB cooked, can't waste. I forgot to mention baby spinach on the tenderloin sandwich, my favorite part, ok second favorite part. Anywho, feta cheese, the rich Italian cheese mix from the pizza bread Friday, baby spinach and then wrapped in bacon. Those breast never had it so good. Nummy with white rice and white wine, real fine. :applouse:


----------



## Ariel (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm lobbying for ice cream. Just ice cream.  It's been a long day.  (6:30a to 3:20p with no breaks).


----------



## Pandora (Apr 24, 2014)

Seven layer salad

lettuce
celery 
peas
bacon
eggs
cheese

mayo dollop on top 

it tastes like a BLT hold the T and make it a Pea  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Hitotsmami (Apr 24, 2014)

Stuffed peppers, probably! One of my favorites for sure, though with all the stuff I put in them, it is probably not that healthy for you, haha


----------



## Bishop (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm really hoping Bishopette wants fried chicken tonight >.>


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking like it's gonna be any combination of white/brown rice, chicken nuggets, pizza rolls, eggs, and whatever spices are in the cupboard.

----EDIT----

Oh my gosh, I forgot I have grapefruit! I've found grapefruit juice makes for a delicious flavoring to stir-fry (is it still called stir fry even when it's not fried and just a bunch of things cooked separately and thrown on a plate?)


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 26, 2014)

Just improvised a sesame ginger sauce for chicken nuggets. Starting cooking some chicken nuggets as a late night snack and had planned on dipping them in soy sauce, but then I noticed what the spice cupboard held and said, "you know, I bet I could make a halfway decent sauce out of these." Some soy sauce, sesame oil, olive oil, sesame seeds, red pepper, ground ginger, and some squeezed grapefruit juice. No measuring cups, no cookbooks, no clue. I smothered those nuggs, threw 'em in a frying pan for two minutes, and SCHWAH-POW! (my TV chef signature phrase).

Somehow it didn't taste all that bad. Next time I'll cut way back on the soy sauce, though.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 27, 2014)

Honey, mustard, and lemon chicken. Steak. Sausages. All done on the bbq.

With rosemary and sea salt flat breads. Also done on the bbq.

Along with some baked herb chips and salad.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Went out to the Getty. Dinner was a hundred bucks for two. Neither of us thought the food was that good. Oh well. Good friends, good time, buyers remorse in the morning.  That was the view from the balcony.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 27, 2014)

If I can still move after another day of yard work . . .
 tonight it's steak and chicken fajitas on the grill, chipotle rice and margaritas!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm comin' to your place.    Fajitas sound delightful but 'ritas even moreso.

Seriously, we're having a crock-pot roast.  I'll post the recipe in  a few.


----------



## squidtender (Apr 27, 2014)

squid chili tonight: take a five pound tri-tip, season with salt and pepper, cube and brown. Then into a crock pot with a piece of salt pork and half a pound of bacon. Add my spice blend (I like it medium hot), a little Worcestershire, a bottle of Guinness and about a quarter cup of brown sugar (check later for taste complexity. Should be hot at the front and finish with a semi-sweetness to it). Fill the rest of the way with water, throw a lid on it and let cook on low for about ten hours. I start this about eight in the morning over a cup of coffee. About an hour before it finishes, I add onions, green peppers, Anaheim and poblano peppers. All chopped real fine so that they almost disappear. Finish that off with my homemade cornbread and a bottle of beer . . . that's what I call a Sunday night!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2014)

No beans -- that's real chili. I'm trying to do the low-carb thing so this would be perfect.  I need to learn my way around peppers that aren't either bell or canned.


----------



## squidtender (Apr 27, 2014)

What I did, Annie darlin', is go buy as many kinds as I could and start experimenting with them. Although I suggest looking up the scoville scale for each one . . . sometimes they can be "surprising". 

I've been using a lot in omelets. Just have to be careful how long you cook some of them. The longer they sweat, the more of the oil they release. Some of mine will wake you up, that's for sure.


----------



## belthagor (Apr 27, 2014)

I usually bake these in the oven. It takes longer, but it tastes much better.


----------



## Ari (Apr 28, 2014)

"Po-ta-toes! Boil 'em, mash 'em, put 'em in a stew... nice golden chips and some lovely fried fish... even you couldn't say no t' tha'."
Guess the quote?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 28, 2014)

Sam Gamgee from "Two Towers" he says that to Gollum.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

> Sam Gamgee from "Two Towers" he says that to Gollum.


 Aaaaaand?



The side vegetable: Used a potato peeler and removed the outside of a banana nut squash (pesticides?) 3/16" sliced it (rings)  and placed in a oiled (olive)baking dish two layer deep, red onion, small amount of fresh dill, salt, pepper . Covered and baked 350 for forty minutes. Everyone liked it.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 28, 2014)

What's for dinner tonight? 

The fajitas I was too tired to make last night. The margaritas and hot tub, after 7 hours of working in the yard, did us in. Man what a bonfire though just beautiful!


----------



## escorial (Apr 28, 2014)

right now i'm in the Egg Cafe and i've ordered the Roat Veg soup and garlic bread..order 39..nice.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Tuscan Garlic Roast Beef*

*INGREDIENTS*



1 Tbsp EVOO
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
5-6 lb beef pot roast
1 Tbsp jar garlic
2 tsp Tuscan seasoning
1 tsp salt
1 medium onion, sliced
1 cup beef broth, divided
3 Tbsp tomato paste
1/3 c flour
*PREPARATION*



Put onion in bottom of slow cooker, pour 1/4 c broth over it. Refrigerate remaining broth.
Mix oil and vinegar in small bowl, brush over beef.
Combine garlic and seasonings, rub over roast.
Place beef roast on onion, cover, cook on low 8 hours.
Remove beef from slow cooker, cover to keep warm.
In small bowl, mix tomato paste, the remaining 3/4 cup beef broth and the flour.
Add slurry to slow cooker, set to high and cook 5-10 minutes or until thickened.
Serve gravy with beef.


----------



## belthagor (Apr 28, 2014)

Mc-Chicken (which you can get from Mcdonalds and is owned by Mcdonalds and not me) ........Imitation

Ingredients:
bread, any kind depending on what texture you want, but not too thin, and I dont recommend whole grain.
weenies (those long meats used in hot dogs, any variety, without additional flavor added) ...uncooked
black pepper
red pepper
cinnamon

Preparation:
Open the bread, put the bottom half and top half sitting next to each other
Depending on bread size cut weenies the long way first, and then in half if you need to make them go fully inside one of the halves (the bottom one) of the bread.
pour black pepper all over the meat, a thin but full layer is good
pour some red pepper as well, average amount
Pour a little bit of cinnamon, but not as much as the black/red peppers... like 1/4th the amount you used, and with a finger spread it around the bread.
Btw when adding the pepper, red pepper, and cinnamon, it doesn't matter which bread half you pour on
Cover the bottom half of bread, which now has a single layer of weenies on it, with the top half

Put in a pan or whatever you use, and inside the stove, 300 degrees, wait like 10-15 minutes and then turn the oven off, leaving the sandwich inside to heat slower and slower with time. 
Eventually pull it out of the oven, and enjoy. The weenie pieces will be stuck to the bottom half, minimum grease but they are glued to the bottom, a problem many sandwiches have when its not..... =)
Do not add mayo, or any of the other stuff you have noticed Mcdonalds adds including chicken.

This is slightly more expensive than buying a sandwich but it's healthier

Enjoy!


----------



## Ari (Apr 28, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Sam Gamgee from "Two Towers" he says that to Gollum.



Ding! You win ^__^


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Cabbage Chicken*

*INGREDIENTS*



8 drumsticks
seasoned salt blend
1 bag coleslaw mix
2 onions, cut in half and sliced into strings
6 slices bacon
*PREPARATION*



Preheat oven to 400
Season the chicken with seasoning blend
Place chicken in 13x9 casserole dish
In large bowl, combine coleslaw mix and onions.
Arrange cabbage and onions on top of chicken.
Arrange bacon slices over cabbage mixture
Bake for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Aaaaaand?



And what?  I only remember it at all because we watched half of that movie about a month ago.  I despised the books and tolerated the movies for the scenery and props.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 28, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> And what?  I only remember it at all because we watched half of that movie about a month ago.  I despised the books and tolerated the movies for the scenery and props.



Blasphemy!

*Puts hands over ears* I'm not listening. I'm not listening. (Hehe, also a Gollum quote)



Made pizza rolls and chicken nuggets tonight. Seems suspiciously familiar...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> And what?  I only remember it at all because we watched half of that movie about a month ago.  I despised the books and tolerated the movies for the scenery and props.


I have tried to read the books three separate times.  Once, I even took a class where LotR was required reading.  I have yet to finish them.   I saw the movies. They were okay, I guess.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2014)

deep stories are like deep dish pizza: just too much for some to handle.  (what? I didn't mean anything by that... ) (hehehe) (little voice: you better run...there's two of em)


----------



## ethreal (Apr 29, 2014)

Homemade spaghetti with garlic bread, not exciting, but yummy.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 29, 2014)

ethreal said:


> Homemade spaghetti with garlic bread, not exciting, but yummy.


That is on our menu this week too. One last time now before summer's heat brings us cooler, lighter meals. Sounds good ethreal!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2014)

We're eating out tonight so I don't know what it will be.


----------



## ethreal (Apr 30, 2014)

Pandora, not a bad meal at all. 

Astroannie. Eating out, ahh the possibilities and places my mind roams with the thought of that 

We had cottage pie, Apple crumble and custard tonight. Not bad


----------



## Pandora (Apr 30, 2014)

It's been awhile since we've been out but we are threatening to, have fun astroannie! That sounds nummy ethreal, what is cottage pie? I wonder if that is like my garden patch pie? Spaghetti is tomorrow night, tonight spicy pretzel crumb covered pork chops and SW salad with cilantro dressing, that is a great salad from a bag . . . ha!


----------



## belthagor (Apr 30, 2014)

Kind of off topic but I heard if you combine pumpkin pie with cinnamon it tastes like sprite... can someone confirm this?


----------



## popsprocket (May 1, 2014)

Left overs tonight. My family always called left overs night 'hunt and kill'. I still call it that now. It's hunt and kill tonight.


----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2014)

We always called leftover night "fend for yourself."


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2014)

We call it "scratch and sniff".  

Tonight we're having chicken cacciatore in the crock pot.

Recipe forthcoming -- after I finish breakfast.


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2014)

*Chicken Caccitatore*

*Ingredients*



2 onions, thinly sliced
2-4 lbs chicken thighs, skinned
2 cans diced tomatoes
salt and pepper
2 cloves minced garlic
1 c white wine or broth
3 Tbsp capers
20 pitted Kalamata olives, coarsely chopped
fresh parsley or basil, a "bunch"


16 oz pasta cooked according to pkg directions
*Prep*



Place onion in crockpot and cover with chicken
in a bowl stir together tomatoes, salt, pepper, garlic and wine, pour over chicken
cover and cook on low for 7-8 hours
stir in capers, olives and herbs just before serviing
serve over cooked pasta


----------



## kaufenpreis (May 1, 2014)

Ingredients
1 loaf (8 ounces) unsliced French bread
1/2 cup butter, divided
1/3 cup chopped green onions
6 cups fresh spinach, coarsely chopped
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
Directions
Cut bread in half lengthwise; spread cut sides with half of the butter. Set aside. 

In a large skillet, cook onions in remaining butter over medium heat for 4-5 minutes or until tender. Add the spinach, garlic powder and hot pepper sauce; cook and stir 3 minutes longer or until spinach is tender. 

Spread over bottom half of loaf; sprinkle with cheeses. Replace bread top. Wrap in foil; place on a baking sheet. Bake at 375° for 20 minutes. Open foil; bake 5 minutes longer or until golden brown.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

Chicken Chow Mein - chicken, chow mein noodles, vegetables, sriracha sauce, maple syrup, ginger, garlic, thick teriyaki sauce.

I mix it differently each time, but general instructions - more teriyaki, little maple syrup, ginger, and garlic. Sriracha at your own discretion. Boil chicken, boil vegetables (with chicken if you like), add noodles to wok. Cook til noodles are soft, add sauce to mix. Wok.


----------



## aj47 (May 2, 2014)

*“Smoked” Slow Cooker Brisket*

*INGREDIENTS*



1 chunk of trimmed brisket.  If it’s too big, cut it in pieces to fit the slow cooker
Liquid smoke, I prefer hickory but whatever suits your palate
BBQ seasoning, rib rub, brisket rub, whatever you like and/or have on hand  See *Note:*
Heavy-duty aluminum foil
BBQ sauce to serve with the brisket 
*PREPARATION*



If the foil isn’t wide enough to wrap and seal your brisket, seam two sheets together.  You will need foil for each piece of brisket.
Rinse the brisket and pat dry.
Moisten the brisket all over with the liquid smoke.
Rub the dry rub all over to coat the brisket.
Wrap and seal in foil.  This is really important.
Cook on LOW for 10-12 hours.
BE CAREFUL REMOVING FROM SLOW COOKER.  Each brisket packet contains all the juice from the piece of brisket.  If you can, pierce the packet in the slow cooker and let the juices escape.  Discard them.
Slice across the grain and serve with BBQ sauce.


----------



## belthagor (May 2, 2014)

Soup cup (noodles)

Preparation:

1. Open soup cup completely, I know you are supposed to cover it, but doing so is a pointless step
2. Boil water
3. Insert boiling water into -now open- soup cup, perferably while the cup is in the sink nearby just for safety
4. Wait till it is not as hot
5. ???
6. Profit


----------



## aj47 (May 3, 2014)

Chinese buffet ... there is a boardgaming group that meets at a Chinese buffet restaurant here.  It runs from 11am local to 10pm or as long as you can stand being there.  So that is lunch and dinner.


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

Google Mexican Steak Grilled Pizza, you won't be sorry 

 Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Ariel (May 26, 2014)

Tonight it's potato salad, deviled eggs, hamburgers, brats, baked beans, and fruit salad. 

I made the deviled eggs and potato salad the way my mom did. 

*Potato Salad*

Peel, dice, and boil 6 potatoes.  When soft add two hard-boiled eggs.  Then add about 2 Tbsp mustard, sweet pickle relish, and mayonnaise.  Add celery salt, onion powder, and garlic powder to taste.  Add dill pickle juice to taste, and about a tsp of sugar.  Stir until it's well mixed.

My mom never put pickle juice in hers and she also never used onion powder but actual onions.  Fella doesn't like onions so I skip those.


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2014)

*Bacon Baked Beans*

*Ingredients*

1/2 lbground beef1/2 lbbacon, diced1onion, chopped1/2 c.ketchup1/2 c.barbecue sauce1/3 c.packed brown sugar2 Tbsp.molasses1 cankidney beans, rinsed and drained1 canpork & beans1 canbutter beans, rinsed & drained


Preheat oven to 350.
In a large skillet, cook beef, drain and set aside. In same skillet, cook bacon then remove with slotted spoon to paper towels.
Combine all ingredients in large bowl.
Pour into a greased 3qt baking dish or 13"x9" pan. Bake for 1 hour or until sauce is thick.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 5, 2014)

Grilled Pork Tenderloin Sandwich 

beat those babies with your little meat tenderizer hammer, thinking about the insurance letter that arrived tripling your health insurance monthly. Say, "say what" a few times in confusion while you tenderize the pork to perfection. If you got a little grill mates maple sprinkle, sprinkle away, if its for JB pour it on. Grill each side til almost done. Then (optional)use Hawaiian BBQ sauce to moisten the pork after the hot pepper jack cheese goes on, double slice for the Mr. Serve with a tossed salad to avoid guilt and a lot of white wine to forget (the insurance problem or umpteen other things). A happy evening to be had :smile:


----------



## Bishop (Jun 5, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Grilled Pork Tenderloin Sandwich
> 
> beat those babies with your little meat tenderizer hammer, thinking about the insurance letter that arrived tripling your health insurance monthly. Say, "say what" a few times in confusion while you tenderize the pork to perfection. If you got a little grill mates maple sprinkle, sprinkle away, if its for JB pour it on. Grill each side til almost done. Then (optional)use Hawaiian BBQ sauce to moisten the pork after the hot pepper jack cheese goes on, double slice for the Mr. Serve with a tossed salad to avoid guilt and a lot of white wine to forget (the insurance problem or umpteen other things). A happy evening to be had :smile:



I'm going to Pandora's house for dinner tonight... O.O


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Best Veggie Lasagna

At home, when I still lived with my parents, we know to had a "Hunter's lunch/meal", that's you eat what you can "hunt" - what's in the fridge.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> At home, when I still lived with my parents, we know to had a "Hunter's lunch/meal", that's you eat what you can "hunt" - what's in the fridge.



Haha! We called that 'Hunt and Kill'.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Haha! We called that 'Hunt and Kill'.



I guess every family has a variations of that "meal"


----------



## aj47 (Jun 7, 2014)

My inlaws called it 'hunt and scratch" which one of my kids called "Scratch & Sniff" and the name stuck.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Salisbury Steak*

*Ingredients*



1 lb ground beef
1/2 c fine bread crumbs
1/4 cup milk
1/2 envelope dry onion soup mix
1 1-c envelope brown gravy mix
*Preparation*

Combine meat, bread crumbs, milk and onion soup mix in large bowl.
Shape into 4 patties about 1/2 inch thick.
Place big skillet on medium and add patties. Cook uncovered 5 minutes.
Whisk gravy mix with 1 c. water in measuring cup.
Flip patties, cover skillet and cook 5 more minutes. Drain excess fat.
Uncover skillet, reduce to low, add gravy and cook about 5 more minutes or until patties are no longer pink inside.
Simmer until ready to serve.

- - - Updated - - -

For Independence Day, we're having the slow cooker "barbecue" brisket.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 4, 2014)

We had BLT's last evening. Whenever I make those we always wonder why I don't make them more often. Superb little sandwiches those are!

Tonight . . . Jerk ribs and wings on the grill, a giant rye roll, colorful veggie dish and the Nestle Ice Cream Drumstick I was to tired for last night.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 20, 2014)

*This rocks so nummy! I vote sake!*


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## aj47 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Asian Plum Chicken Thighs*

*INGREDIENTS*



8 chicken thighs
1 tsp 5-spice powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
scallions
1 c chicken broth
1 c plum jam

*PREPARATION*



Season chicken with salt, pepper and 5-spice powder
Place in slow cooker.
Combine jam and broth in small bowl, pour over chicken.
Cover, cook on low 8 hours.
Garnish with scallions.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 16, 2014)

I made Kilroy a hamburger-potato casserole, beer bread, and an apple crumble.  

I forgot that Miss has a tee-ball game tonight.  (I'm 40 minutes away and it's not sensible right now for me to drive down there or for Kilroy to drive here and back).

So I'll be putting dinner back in the oven to warm while I wait for him--once the crumble is done in 45 minutes.


----------

